# The Official "Tissue" Thread



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'd like to make a thread to collect the various posts that you can find dealing with the Nets-Heat series that make you think....

"Give that man a tissue"

So rather than starting problems on opposing boards, and making fun of people for crying about this and that, post your favorite posts for us all to enjoy.









(Sponsored by Kleenex)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

VCFSO2000 said:


> Heat will be helped by refs and their whistles.
> 
> Not because they cheated but they have the star power and they supposedly "earned it"
> 
> Nets need to battle through this.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shining Greatness said:


> I hope the refs don't cheat for the heat. Thats the only way the heat can win.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Nets1524512 said:


> How much you wanna bet that Riley will tell his goons to hit our guys and hit them hard. Riley will try and do all he can to rattle the Nets players...but its not going to work. I will bet anything that you will all despise that lowlife knick reject shandon anderson by the end of this series.
> 
> Riley will have his goons try to rattle our players...guaranteed. He is a dirty SOB and this heat team is evil.
> 
> Hopefully we will knock that clown wade on his *** if that happens.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Since this thread is to hold people accountable for their posts, I'm locking the thread so that only the Heat mods can post in it. Not that I don't want Heat fans to be able to post the comments like SD has, but to prevent this thread from becoming a *****-fest about the posts.

Any gems that you find that you would like to be in this thread, please PM a link to the post to SD, Gio or myself.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm re-opening it...

The bottom line is this:

You can post here if you find something on the Nets forum that you think it's comical. Rather than reply to their posts there, and start the usual war or words, post it here, and we'll all laugh and avoid the conflict. 

If it gets out of hand, it'll get closed again and only myself and gio will be able to post. If you can use it with some 'responsibility', it'll be fine...but all it's gonna take is that one guy to ruin it for everyone...


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'm re-opening it...
> 
> The bottom line is this:
> 
> ...


Shouldn't Shaq/Zo/Riley get the first tissues since they littered the newspaper with whining before the series even began.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Good luck guys, may the best team win.



*Gasp* How dare they!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

rundmc00 said:


> Shouldn't Shaq/Zo/Riley get the first tissues since they littered the newspaper with whining before the series even began.


 true...but we could fill a few landfills with litter if we went through the Nets forum, couldn't we?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

:laugh: a mod contradicting every rule there is on baiting, i find THAT comical. It obviously serves NO purpose but to harm and/or discredit the nets fan base. Not only is it wrong, but disgusting and will be asking this thread to be closed. This thread was not a good idea at all, as it will INEVITABLEY lead to trouble :naughty:

Really, if mods feel they need to entertain eachother, do us all a favor, and use private messages


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> true...but we could fill a few landfills with litter if we went through the Nets forum, couldn't we?


You are comparing bbb.net posters to Shaq/Riley/Zo. That is plain silly.

Shaq: The refs are out to get me! Someone please tell the refs to play nice. I don't commit offensive fouls. I keep my elbows to myself and always below the shoulders. I don't bowl people over in the post. The refs are out to get me. And I called Frank a girl for complaining about the refs but when I complain it's manly!


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> :laugh: a mod contradicting every rule there is on baiting, i find THAT comical. It obviously serves NO purpose but to harm and/or discredit the nets fan base. Not only is it wrong, but disgusting and will be asking this thread to be closed.


Don't close it since Shaq needs every tissue he can find.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Notice who is causing trouble here......is that surprising??


If you can't post here without inciting problems, then don't post here...you have the entire Nets forum to do your thing on....why come here and start trouble?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Notice who is causing trouble here......is that surprising??


HEY, excuse me, i am stating my dissappoint in this thread. as im not stating anything but my opinion, there has been no wrong doing. If you dont like it? tough.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

mjm1 said:


> HEY, excuse me, i am stating my dissappoint in this thread. as im not stating anything but my opinion, there has been no wrong doing. If you dont like it? tough.


 If you don't like this thread, then don't read it! There are plenty of threads on the Nets forum I don't care for, so I don't read them! No reason to close them, b/c some people enjoy them b/c of a different perspective...it's not hard to understand!

If you don't like hearing about how the Heat are going to manhandle the Nets, why would you come to the Heat forum? What do you expect to read? It's very simple! If you don't want to hear the opinions of Heat fans, stay off this board! You are more than welcome if you can act respectfully...but if you can't, then you should leave. You know the rules, so use your own discretion


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> If you don't like this thread, then don't read it!
> 
> If you don't like hearing about how the Heat are going to manhandle the Nets, why would you come to the Heat forum? What do you expect to read? It's very simple!* If you don't want to hear the opinions of Heat fans, stay off this board! * You are more than welcome if you can act respectfully...but if you can't, then you should leave. You know the rules, so use your own discretion


No no no, i enjoy reading peoples opinions. What I dont enjoy is finding a thread with no apparent purpose other than to literally sit there and make fun of other peoples opinions and comments SPECIFICALLY against a fanbase. Im not trying to cause problems, but i'll leave anyway :angel:. No hard feelings.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

mjm1 said:


> No no no, i enjoy reading peoples opinions. What I dont enjoy is finding a thread with no apparent purpose other than to literally sit there and make fun of other peoples opinions and comments SPECIFICALLY against a fanbase. Im not trying to cause problems, but i'll leave anyway :angel:. No hard feelings.


 thanks for your understanding.


my point is this:
If you guys (Nets fans) don't like to read this, don't read it.

Would you rather have a group of Heat fans quoting/replying to these posts in the Nets forum? You know that's gonna be nothing but trouble. Here, it's not a big deal unless you want to come here and cause trouble (which gets YOU in trouble, not Heat fans).


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> thanks for your understanding.
> 
> 
> my point is this:
> ...


but, doesnt this in theory constitute baiting as it will undoubtly cause a negative response in a certain group of individuals? just debating the subject :biggrin:


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> If you don't like this thread, then don't read it! There are plenty of threads on the Nets forum I don't care for, so I don't read them! No reason to close them, b/c some people enjoy them b/c of a different perspective...it's not hard to understand!
> 
> If you don't like hearing about how the Heat are going to manhandle the Nets, why would you come to the Heat forum? What do you expect to read? It's very simple! If you don't want to hear the opinions of Heat fans, stay off this board! You are more than welcome if you can act respectfully...but if you can't, then you should leave. You know the rules, so use your own discretion


I like this thread alot. It just cracks me up that Shaq calls Frank a girl because he complained last year about the refs...then cries to the media the day before the series starts. Did you guys see the dress Shaq was wearing?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

mjm1 said:


> but, doesnt this in theory constitute baiting as it will undoubtly cause a negative response in a certain group of individuals? just debating the subject :biggrin:


 I understand what you're saying...and to a point, I agree...

But I'll give you a few simular situations...

If I go to the Nets forum, and read the many threads that have been made about Zo, I would get riled up b/c it bothers me, while it's fun for you guys b/c you hate him. understandable. but to me, it's baiting me to respond to it and eventually, I'm gonna say something to get in trouble (it's happened before). There is a difference in perspectives there that causes something that's cool with 1 group, to be "offensive" if you will for another group.

Also, this is the Heat forum. Sure, we're poking fun at some of you guys b/c collecting some of your slightly "comical" posts. But we're not calling people out, or making fun of you verablly, we're just quoting and bringing the posts to the attention of everyone here, that doesn't go to the Nets forum. So, rather than having a ton of Heat fans on the Nets board (which you guys don't want anyways), it keeps Heat fans from going into the Nets forum and replying/quoting you there and starting the usual war of words.


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I understand what you're saying...and to a point, I agree...
> 
> But I'll give you a few simular situations...
> 
> ...


There is no hate for Zo. His contract was necessary to get VC and he makes for great dunk fodder.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

rundmc00 said:


> There is no hate for Zo. His contract was necessary to get VC and he makes for great dunk fodder.


 you can't honestly tell me that there isn't a ton of hate for Zo on the Nets board...go do some research and then reply to this


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> you can't honestly tell me that there isn't a ton of hate for Zo on the Nets board...go do some research and then reply to this


Oh that's right. Because he continually ripped the team that gave him a $25M contract with a bad kidney. Wanted a buyout from the Nets but wouldn't give up money to do it, faked an injury rather than play, didn't show up to Toronto but took a huge buyout from Babcock, then gave the vet minimum to charity (while keep all the money Toronto gave him for not playing). Then recently said it was a Nets conspiracy to overplay him when he made his comeback so that he would retire.

That Zo?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

rundmc00 said:


> Oh that's right. Because he continually ripped the team that gave him a $25M contract with a bad kidney. Wanted a buyout from the Nets but wouldn't give up money to do it, faked an injury rather than play, didn't show up to Toronto but took a huge buyout from Babcock, then gave the vet minimum to charity (while keep all the money Toronto gave him for not playing). Then recently said it was a Nets conspiracy to overplay him when he made his comeback so that he would retire.
> 
> That Zo?


 Exactly! The one who went through a ton of BS that was never spoken up about in NJ, but the Nets fans want to paint the whole situation as "nothin but Zo's fault" that's fine, but it's not true.....


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Exactly! The one who went through a ton of BS that was never spoken up about in NJ, but the Nets fans want to paint the whole situation as "nothin but Zo's fault" that's fine, but it's not true.....


What BS...please explain?

Also, please identify one statement I made that is incorrect. Otherwise, your post has no validity.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

rundmc00 said:


> What BS...please explain?
> 
> Also, please identify one statement I made that is incorrect. Otherwise, your post has no validity.





rundmc00 said:


> Oh that's right. Because he continually ripped the team that gave him a $25M contract with a bad kidney. Wanted a buyout from the Nets but wouldn't give up money to do it, faked an injury rather than play, didn't show up to Toronto but took a huge buyout from Babcock, then gave the vet minimum to charity (while keep all the money Toronto gave him for not playing). Then recently said it was a Nets conspiracy to overplay him when he made his comeback so that he would retire.
> 
> That Zo?


He continually ripped a team that was trying to force his return against doctor's orders when he was still recovering from his treatment. 

Zo "wouldn't give up the money to do it" for the buyout? Put yourself in his shoes, are you going to say "just keep the money" you are entitled to? Quit being a fan for 1 second and think about if someone owed you money, would you forgive the debt? Exactly.......

"faked an injury"? I don't know where that came from...the guy wasn't able to play when he was recovering from a *life threatening disease*! The Nets wanted to play him more minutes than he was capable of, and he spoke up about it...what would you like the guy to do? Risk his life for the game of basketball?

The Nets took a gamble by giving Zo more money and years than any other team that summer. He had plenty of suitors -- from Miami to San Antonio, Houston, Detroit even -- but chose to go where he thought had the best chance to make the Finals, along with playing next to his good friend Jason Kidd. When his sickness forced him to shut down again, the Nets lost their gamble. Imagine the Zo that we've seen all this season on that Nets team, do you think the Pistons would've beaten them? I don't think so... You took a gamble and lost, and in the end, you got Vince Carter for the loss, what is there to complain about?


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> He continually ripped a team that was trying to force his return against doctor's orders when he was still recovering from his treatment.
> 
> Zo "wouldn't give up the money to do it" for the buyout? Put yourself in his shoes, are you going to say "just keep the money" you are entitled to? Quit being a fan for 1 second and think about if someone owed you money, would you forgive the debt? Exactly.......
> 
> ...


1) Tried to force his return against doctor's orders? That is total BS. Did you actually read that or make it up. The Nets were constantly asking him about his doctors and whether he should play.

2) Give up the money -- If you ask for a buyout, you better be man enough to be willing to give up something to get something.

3) Yes, Zo faked an injury and would not have played for the Nets again prior to the VC trade. He all but said it but seemed pretty healthy for the Heat.

4) I have no problem with the gamble. But Zo should have been grateful...but he does not have the class.


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

[strike]Shaq_Diesel you are the stupidest mod i've ever seen[/strike] trying to encourage problems by making a fourm like this.


*Edited*If you don't like it, don't post on this forum. There have been no problems until you decided to cross the line with your post.

Next time you call me, or any mod "stupid", expect to get suspended. You've been warned.

Yeah uh Mods baiting possibly?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

rundmc00 said:


> 1) Tried to force his return against doctor's orders? That is total BS. Did you actually read that or make it up. The Nets were constantly asking him about his doctors and whether he should play.
> 
> 2) Give up the money -- If you ask for a buyout, you better be man enough to be willing to give up something to get something.
> 
> ...


 No I didn't need to read a newspaper for my information since I know him. Does that tip the scales?

Newspapers #1 goal is to......................sell papers! There is a whole boat load of BS in newspapers, and there was plenty of BS involving the NJ-Zo situation reported. Some was true, and I'm not painting Zo as an angel. But the Nets did alot of BS like I just have posted that makes them just as much in the wrong as Zo.

You can trust your sources from the media, I KNOW for a fact that my sources are true. You believe what you want, but I know what I know is right.


----------



## dunbladekilla (Sep 14, 2005)

hey, Shaq_Diesel, im with u on this one.
the mods on basketballboards.net tend to be on a serious power trip. god forbid anyone say anything that might *GASP* offend someone.
it all comes back to a fundamental practice that people in this country have forgotten about in this age of being "PC".... IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT, THEN DON'T DO IT. 
if u something u read offends u, dont read it. if a certain program on TV is vulgar to u then change the channel. if u think abortions are a sin, then dont have one.
DON'T FORCE UR VIEWS ON OTHER PEOPLE WHO MIGHT DISAGREE.

keep fightin the good fight Shaq_Diesel... u got one Nets fan on ur side.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

dunbladekilla said:


> hey, Shaq_Diesel, im with u on this one.
> the mods on basketballboards.net tend to be on a serious power trip. god forbid anyone say anything that might *GASP* offend someone.
> it all comes back to a fundamental practice that people in this country have forgotten about in this age of being "PC".... IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT, THEN DON'T DO IT.
> if u something u read offends u, dont read it. if a certain program on TV is vulgar to u then change the channel. if u think abortions are a sin, then dont have one.
> ...


 thank you...

I'm trying to make you all understand that I'm not pushing away Nets fans, you bring your perspective to this board and I enjoy that. It wouldn't be all that fun to hear the same side to every story if you know what I mean. But at the same time, you have to be respectful (the same goes for Heat fans on the Nets board) and that's where the problem lies.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

When Heat fans come on the Nets forum, we roll out the red carpet for them but you Heat fans just bash Nets fans opinions? You'll never learn


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

jizzy said:


> When Heat fans come on the Nets forum, we roll out the red carpet for them but you Heat fans just bash Nets fans opinions? You'll never learn


 please please pllllllllleeeeeeeease

show me where I have done anything to keep Nets fans away from this forum....

and if you think the Nets forum is "welcoming" to Heat fans, you are missing alot...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> please please pllllllllleeeeeeeease
> 
> show me where I have done anything to keep Nets fans away from this forum....
> 
> *and if you think the Nets forum is "welcoming" to Heat fans, you are missing alot*...


I'll come to their defense and say that they haven't bashed Gio or myself when we post over there.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> please please pllllllllleeeeeeeease
> 
> show me where I have done anything to keep Nets fans away from this forum....
> 
> and if you think the Nets forum is "welcoming" to Heat fans, you are missing alot...


The mods have already told us over there not to bump heads with Heat fans yet you still have some Heat fans, like this one youngster that came today starting trouble. We respect like that


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

jizzy said:


> The mods have already told us over there not to bump heads with Heat fans yet you still have some Heat fans, like this one youngster that came today starting trouble. We respect like that


 ok...and the same has been told to Heat fans, you can go to the Nets forum...but be respectful and you're at their discretion there....

if you want to come here and cause trouble, you will be asked to leave, if you continue, I'll make sure you get suspended...

Like I said, I have no issues with Nets fans coming here to talk basketball, but if your only purpose is to come start arguments, or rip on Heat players/fans, then why should I be inviting to those people? 

See my point?


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

For what its worth, I support Shaq-Diesel's goals and motivations wrt/ this thread.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

jizzy said:


> The mods have already told us over there not to bump heads with Heat fans yet you still have some Heat fans, like this one youngster that came today starting trouble. We respect like that


He rarely posts in here, so he probably didnt get the message. I know who your talking about. If he causes trouble in the Nets Forum, then Nets Mods know what to do.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'd like to make a thread to collect the various posts that you can find dealing with the Nets-Heat series that make you think....
> 
> "Give that man a tissue"
> 
> ...


All this says is that if you see a poster whining about this series, quote them in this thread.

It doesn't say _anywhere_ the quotes have to be from Nets fans.

What is everyone's problem with that?

I think it could be funny.

(If people break the site rules, I have faith that the mods will handle it. That shouldn't affect what threads we start.)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ghoti said:


> All this says is that if you see a poster whining about this series, quote them in this thread.
> 
> It doesn't say _anywhere_ the quotes have to be from Nets fans.
> 
> ...



thank you....we can have fun with this, but if people turn it into an issue. it's going to get closed. i'll take care of the posts that are out of line, but if it gets to be too much of a chore, then I'll have no choice but to close it.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I honestly dont feel too good about this thread. Lets see where it leads..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I know someone who needs a tissue....quit whining and play basketball


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Why can't all Nets fans be like SeaNet or FullMetalAlchemist? If you're gonna ***** about Heat fans, be sure as hell not to do it on the Heat board, because *that's* causing trouble.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

NoWright4U said:


> RJ's foot slipped, and caused a sprain on his ankle. I blame the ball boy for failure to wipe that wet spot. I think the Heat's ball boy intentionally didn't wipe that spot, so our players would slip and fall, and cause an injury.
> 
> That was no freak accident. It was intentional. I wouldn't be surprised if Riley had something to do with it.
> 
> :curse: :curse: :curse:


LOL.

Here's an actual post that belongs in this thread. 

See? I told you we could all get a laugh if we lighten up and enjoy ourselves a little bit.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ghoti said:


> LOL.
> 
> Here's an actual post that belongs in this thread.
> 
> See? I told you we could all get a laugh if we lighten up and enjoy ourselves a little bit.


 The wet spot was caused by the Heat, as a team, pissing home court advantage down their leg.........


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> He continually ripped a team that was trying to force his return against doctor's orders when he was still recovering from his treatment.
> 
> Zo "wouldn't give up the money to do it" for the buyout? Put yourself in his shoes, are you going to say "just keep the money" you are entitled to? Quit being a fan for 1 second and think about if someone owed you money, would you forgive the debt? Exactly.......
> 
> ...


Last June I explained my views on ZerO on this board--pretty articulately, if I may say so. Unfortunately, the response I received from a few posters here was of a lower standard. I believe the general stance was that, because ZerO had given some money to charity, all of his antics should be overlooked. If you've forgotten, I'm sure you can find that thread if you try hard enough.


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

Did Shaq cry in the post-game interview?


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Dumpy said:


> Last June I explained my views on ZerO on this board--pretty articulately, if I may say so. Unfortunately, the response I received from a few posters here was of a lower standard. I believe the general stance was that, because ZerO had given some money to charity, all of his antics should be overlooked. If you've forgotten, I'm sure you can find that thread if you try hard enough.


Personally, I wouldn't give up the opportunity to nab a few million dollars myself. 

How many people have *you* helped?


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

rundmc00 said:


> Did Shaq cry in the post-game interview?


No.


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

The Shaq foul explanation is simple:

As he's gotten older and heavier, his only move is to turn around right into the defender to create room. He also keeps his arms and elbows very high. Even the questionable 2nd foul, his arms moved into the space that was occupied by Twin's shoulders and head.

Shaq's problem is not the referees but rather that he is not mobile enough to do anything but turn into his man. His jump hook used to be very effective and it was one way to avoid offensive fouls. He also used to move more when he got the ball to avoid some of the contact (he did it on one or two plays last night).


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

rundmc00 said:


> The Shaq foul explanation is simple:
> 
> As he's gotten older and heavier, his only move is to turn around right into the defender to create room. He also keeps his arms and elbows very high. Even the questionable 2nd foul, his arms moved into the space that was occupied by Twin's shoulders and head.
> 
> Shaq's problem is not the referees but rather that he is not mobile enough to do anything but turn into his man. His jump hook used to be very effective and it was one way to avoid offensive fouls. He also used to move more when he got the ball to avoid some of the contact (he did it on one or two plays last night).


 yes..but at the same time, the new way to defend Shaq is body him up and leave no room at all for the guy to move. If he makes any sort of post move, now theres contact, and officials are giving the floppers the call. It's horrible fundamental defense but the officials are letting them benefit from it.


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> yes..but at the same time, the new way to defend Shaq is body him up and leave no room at all for the guy to move. If he makes any sort of post move, now theres contact, and officials are giving the floppers the call. It's horrible fundamental defense but the officials are letting them benefit from it.


The reason you can give Shaq no room to move...is because he cannot move. A player with any agility would go to a jump hook (Shaq used to be good at this), spin around the defender (Shaq used to do this occassional), use a turn around jumper (Shaq could never do this) or use head fakes to get the defender in the air and the go into him (Shaq did this occassionally).

Shaq's problem is not the referees or flopping. It is his overweight situation, his lack of agility, his age and his big mouth which is making him look like a fool.

Is he really going to get paid $80M over the next 4 years?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

rundmc00 said:


> The reason you can give Shaq no room to move...is because he cannot move. A player with any agility would go to a jump hook (Shaq used to be good at this), spin around the defender (Shaq used to do this occassional), use a turn around jumper (Shaq could never do this) or use head fakes to get the defender in the air and the go into him (Shaq did this occassionally).
> 
> Shaq's problem is not the referees or flopping. It is his overweight situation, his lack of agility, his age and his big mouth which is making him look like a fool.
> 
> Is he really going to get paid $80M over the next 4 years?


 Shaq is still the best center in the league. He's got some of the best footwork as a big man (even as it is declining). 

Skinny Shaq got continually hurt last year, the bigger Shaq got through the season for the most part...you pick which is better.......


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Shaq is still the best center in the league. He's got some of the best footwork as a big man (even as it is declining).
> 
> Skinny Shaq got continually hurt last year, the bigger Shaq got through the season for the most part...you pick which is better.......


Best center when he is on the court. But he no longer dominates. Especially with a team with no outside shooting or perimeter defender. The Nets have now beat the Heat 4 straight including 2 in South Beach.

The Heat's only chance is a gimpy RJ. And BTW, your multi-talented man Walker had a great night last night. I think he was the Nets MVP.


----------



## jirohkanzaki (Aug 4, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> yes..but at the same time, the new way to defend Shaq is body him up and leave no room at all for the guy to move. If he makes any sort of post move, now theres contact, and *officials are giving the floppers the call*. It's horrible fundamental defense but the officials are letting them benefit from it.


tissue? lol...


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

jirohkanzaki said:


> tissue? lol...


LMAO...it's funny that the thread's author needs the most tissues!


----------



## jirohkanzaki (Aug 4, 2005)

rundmc00 said:


> LMAO...it's funny that the thread's author needs the most tissues!


life is just filled with ironies...


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

jirohkanzaki said:


> life is just filled with ironies...



I found every offseason move Riley made to be ironic. Their team last year was so much better than this year's squad.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

rundmc00 said:


> Best center when he is on the court. But he no longer dominates. Especially with a team with no outside shooting or perimeter defender. The Nets have now beat the Heat 4 straight including 2 in South Beach.
> 
> The Heat's only chance is a gimpy RJ. And BTW, your multi-talented man Walker had a great night last night. I think he was the Nets MVP.


Shaq no longer dominates? How much Heat basketball do you watch?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

rundmc00 said:


> I found every offseason move Riley made to be ironic. Their team last year was so much better than this year's squad.


Last year's team meshed better and more quickly, this team is more talented without a doubt...


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Shaq no longer dominates? How much Heat basketball do you watch?


Shaq has really dominated these playoffs. And the Nets are 4-0 in the last 4 meetings against Shaq.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

LOL. this thread is funny. im just glad one of my embarrassing posts hasnt been quoted yet...
:banana: :angel:


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Shaq no longer dominates? How much Heat basketball do you watch?


The Nets guarded Shaq with John Thomas for a good portion of the game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We're got game 2's crybaby of the game:










Krstic has argued every call against the Nets so far tonight


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> We're got game 2's crybaby of the game:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he looks alot better with out that nasty beard hes trying to grow. LOL


----------



## NETSFAN3526 (Mar 8, 2006)

u will need as many tissues u want when were done with u heat are going down all u care about are there hot cheerleaders


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

NETSFAN3526 said:


> u will need as many tissues u want when were done with u heat are going down all u care about are there hot cheerleaders


 U don't need a tissue, u need an eraser to fix all those spelling and gramatical errors in that post.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

NETSFAN3526 said:


> u will need as many tissues u want when were done with u heat are going down all u care about are there hot cheerleaders


whats wrong with hot cheerleaders?


----------



## NETSFAN3526 (Mar 8, 2006)

Gio305 said:


> whats wrong with hot cheerleaders?


thats all u look at


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

NETSFAN3526 said:


> thats all u look at


 opposed to looking at hot guys? Oh you Nets fans.............


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

NETSFAN3526 said:


> thats all u look at


is there a problem with that? lol


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

the heat arent a very good team at all


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> the heat arent a very good team at all


oh well, at least they are better than the Nets


----------



## NETSFAN3526 (Mar 8, 2006)

they arent we took the season sereis 3-1


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

NETSFAN3526 said:


> they arent we took the season sereis 3-1


But we didn't get calls in all those games! Carter was flopping and getting away with murder!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

NETSFAN3526 said:


> u will need as many tissues u want when were done with u heat are going down all u care about are there hot cheerleaders


I'd prioritize my own sex life over my basketball team's success, because it's normal.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

lol

our season record vs you guys means as much as your season record vs. the Pacers

it amounts to nothing


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Whats with all this flopping terms being thrown around loosely


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> lol
> 
> our season record vs you guys means as much as your season record vs. the Pacers
> 
> it amounts to nothing


Update your sig then......... :biggrin: 

Its the playoffs now, regular season is well passed its time.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Where is all this incredibly high respect for last year's team coming from? That team was hated on by so many people they could've won 70 games and been underdogs to the Pistons. A couple of the ESPN analysts even picked NJ to beat them in the first round last year even though they'd won 17 more games. I believe they were picked as underdogs at the beginning of every round but the second.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

> Originally posted by, *wadeshaqeddie *
> 
> and Vince Carter isos shooting fadeaway jumpers isnt really the type of shot to get you to the line


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Carter 9.9 FTA

Wade 9.2 FTA

Now those stupid fadeaways don't really get you there eh, you need 15 FTA for blind fans to notice that.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Air Fly said:


> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> Carter 9.9 FTA
> 
> ...


 and yet you guys are still crying about the refs....thanks for proving my point


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

I still wanna know where all this respect for last year's team is coming from. Last year, a good percentage of people felt that this team would've lost to the Spurs anyway (I personally believe that if Wade were healthy the Spurs would've been easier than the Pistons, based on matchups). And now, it's like last year's team was some sort of juggernaut in the eyes of all these fans.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> and yet you guys are still crying about the refs....thanks for proving my point


I never did. You guys won all your games fair and square.


----------



## vcfor3 (Dec 21, 2005)

rundmc00 said:


> You are comparing bbb.net posters to Shaq/Riley/Zo. That is plain silly.
> 
> Shaq: The refs are out to get me! Someone please tell the refs to play nice. I don't commit offensive fouls. I keep my elbows to myself and always below the shoulders. I don't bowl people over in the post. The refs are out to get me. And I called Frank a girl for complaining about the refs but when I complain it's manly!


repped


----------

